# Theology of Reformation vs. ESV Study Bible



## Username3000 (Mar 19, 2018)

Greetings,

I have been reading my ESV Study Bible today, and have two questions:

1. Does the Reformation Study Bible take a Sabbatarian stance, as opposed to the ESV Study Bible's anti-Sabbatarian stance? See note on Romans 14:5; notes for Romans by anti-Sabbatarian (I believe) Thomas Schreiner. 

2. Does the Reformation SB take a decidedly covenantal stance, as opposed to the ESVSB's propensity to not take a stance at all on many issues, which then leaves the reader to interpret further?

I am finding the ESVSB to be troublesome when it leaves it up to the reader to interpret particular doctrines. It offers multiple views on some things, but doesn't say which is the truth. Useful for some people perhaps, but I would prefer an intentionally Reformed study Bible. 

This is particularly frustrating in the area of covenantal vs New Covenant Theology, where I have much to learn. 

Thank you.


----------



## beloved7 (Mar 19, 2018)

I can let you know about notes on certain verses, as I have both. I can assure you that the RSB is covenantal in its stance throughout. The ESVSB, on all issues really, is more diverse, but with what I would call a calvinistic slant. The RSB is decidedly Reformed.


----------



## Username3000 (Mar 19, 2018)

Wonderful, thank you. May I please have the notes for Genesis 2:1, and Romans 14:5 for now? Thanks.


----------



## beloved7 (Mar 19, 2018)

E.R. CROSS said:


> Wonderful, thank you. May I please have the notes for Genesis 2:1, and Romans 14:5 for now? Thanks.


Will do brother, I'm out now but will be home later this evening and will copy those notes for you.


----------



## Username3000 (Mar 19, 2018)

Thank you. 

Is there an article on the Lord's Day?


----------



## beloved7 (Mar 19, 2018)

I'm nearly certain there is (haven't read all the articles in the back yet). I'll inbox you when I get home later and let you know for sure.


----------



## Username3000 (Mar 19, 2018)

I think I have found the notes online actually.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JTB.SDG (Mar 19, 2018)

Would highly recommend the "Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible." It does tend to take more concretely covenantal stances. It mostly corresponds to Sproul's study bible, but I personally find I like it much better (Sproul takes out notes I love, etc). Hard to find though, and getting expensive.


----------



## beloved7 (Mar 19, 2018)

The Reformation Study Bible topical articles are..

Apologetics
The Bible in Church History
The Bible vs Other Sacred Texts
Canonicity
Covenant Theology
Hermeneuics
The Innerancy of Holy Scripture
New Testament Textual Criticism
Old Testament Textual Criticism
The Preaching of the Reformation
Worship

Then the Creeds, Confessions and Cathechisms.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Mar 19, 2018)

JTB.SDG said:


> Would highly recommend the "Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible." It does tend to take more concretely covenantal stances. It mostly corresponds to Sproul's study bible, but I personally find I like it much better (Sproul takes out notes I love, etc). Hard to find though, and getting expensive.


Indeed.

https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/how-many-bibles-do-you-regularly-use.94541/page-2#post-1156656

https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/study-bibles.69241/#post-887842

https://www.laridian.com/catalog/products/pcdsotr.asp


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Mar 20, 2018)

E.R. CROSS said:


> Wonderful, thank you. May I please have the notes for Genesis 2:1, and Romans 14:5 for now? Thanks.


For those interested:

*RSB:*

Genesis 2:1 The concluding summary statement underscores that the Creator perfectly executed His will in creation (v. 3).

Romans 14:5 One person esteems one day as better than another. A pattern of holy days characterizes the Jewish year, and it is to these days that Paul refers, and not the weekly Sabbath. If the Sabbath were in view it would have been more natural to say, “One man considers the Sabbath above the other days.”

Sproul, R. C., ed. _The Reformation Study Bible: English Standard Version (2015 Edition_). Orlando, FL: Reformation Trust, 2015. Print.

*SOTR Study Bible*:

Genesis 2:1 _Same as the above_

Romans 15:5 One man considers one day more sacred than another. Probably a reference to the elaborate Jewish calendar of holy days. It is unlikely that Paul had in mind here weekly Sabbath observance. Were the weekly Sabbath in view, it would have been more natural for him to say, “One man considers the Sabbath more sacred than the other days.”

Zondervan._ NIV Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible: The Life-Changing Power of God's Word_. Zondervan.

*Reformation Heritage KJV Study Bible:*

Genesis 2:1 No Note
Genesis 2:2 _he rested_. Literally, God “sabbathed,” the same root later used for the Sabbath (Ex. 16:30; 20: 8-11; 23:12).

Romans 14:5-6 A second example: honoring special days, probably the ceremonial holy days of the old covenant, once appointed by God but canceled in Christ (Gal. 4:10; Col. 2:16-17). While this could include some ceremonial elements of the Mosaic Sabbath observance, the Sabbath itself is a creation ordiance and therefore has abiding moral force (Gen. 2:1-3; Ex. 20:11; Rev. 1:10). Paul’s words here cannot mean that Christians are under no obligation to observe any sacred days, for then his words about food (vv. 14-23) would imply that Christians are under no obligation to observe a sacred use of food, as in the Lord’s Supper.

Beeke, Joel R.. _The Reformation Heritage KJV Study Bible_. Reformation Heritage Books. Kindle Edition.


----------



## Username3000 (Mar 20, 2018)

Thank you.


----------



## Username3000 (Mar 20, 2018)

It's going to cost me $67 to get a Reformation Study Bible. I just can't pull the trigger.


----------



## Ben Zartman (Mar 21, 2018)

RHB has a small booklet with just the notes from their Reformed Heritage Study Bible--it was made for the benefit of those who don't prefer the KJV but still wanted the notes. I don't know how complete it is (a lot of the notes are explanations of words thought difficult or obsolete), but surely it's very affordable.


----------



## Username4000 (Mar 23, 2018)

Ben Zartman said:


> RHB has a small booklet with just the notes from their Reformed Heritage Study Bible--it was made for the benefit of those who don't prefer the KJV but still wanted the notes. I don't know how complete it is (a lot of the notes are explanations of words thought difficult or obsolete), but surely it's very affordable.



Are you talking about the Family Worship Bible Guide or a different volume? That one only has the discussion points and questions for each chapter, but not the full commentary on the text.


----------



## Dachaser (Mar 23, 2018)

E.R. CROSS said:


> It's going to cost me $67 to get a Reformation Study Bible. I just can't pull the trigger.


That would be for the real leather though, as the imitation leather like is less I believe.
There is also that new smaller edition now for less price available.


----------



## Username3000 (Mar 23, 2018)

Dachaser said:


> That would be for the real leather though, as the imitation leather like is less I believe.
> There is also that new smaller edition now for less price available.


That is the price for the basic hardback. I live in Canada, everything is expensive.


----------



## Ben Zartman (Mar 23, 2018)

koenig said:


> Are you talking about the Family Worship Bible Guide or a different volume? That one only has the discussion points and questions for each chapter, but not the full commentary on the text.


Oh, I didn't realize the FWBG only had the discussion points...that's less useful. Sorry.


----------



## Username3000 (Mar 23, 2018)

Ben Zartman said:


> Oh, I didn't realize the FWBG only had the discussion points...that's less useful. Sorry.


No problem. I decided to buy the RSB, despite the price. Tax return money. 

I'm looking forward to it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## beloved7 (Mar 23, 2018)

E.R. CROSS said:


> No problem. I decided to buy the RSB, despite the price. Tax return money.
> 
> I'm looking forward to it.


Please take advantage of the additional resources from Ligonier that are included; you'll get a temporary subscription to Table Talk magazine, three months of Ligonier Connect, a few free e books and more. ☺


----------



## Username3000 (Apr 5, 2018)

beloved7 said:


> Please take advantage of the additional resources from Ligonier that are included; you'll get a temporary subscription to Table Talk magazine, three months of Ligonier Connect, a few free e books and more. ☺


I just got it in the mail, and it looks very good thus far. I do intend to avail myself of the free resources, though I have had trouble getting much out of digital books in the past; I like me some physical copies. 

Anyway, I am excited to read this Bible. What do you like about it in particular?


----------

